# Heater



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

If so whats best sort to have? Thank You
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i use a small oil filled rad from B&Q 
chapter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If it is FULLY drained down, no. Why would you want to heat the outside if not to avoid damage from ice expansion?

Dave


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

in my case i have the van loaded for w/ends so i leave all the lockers ect open at stops the bedding ect feeling damp 
chapter


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> If it is FULLY drained down, no. Why would you want to heat the outside if not to avoid damage from ice expansion?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, thank you for reply. Being new to all this, I asked as it seemed to me, if the boiler, tanks, and all water system is empty, then why do some put heaters on?
Kind Regards
Julie


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Like Dave I don't use any heating when the motorcaravan is on the drive. It never smells damp.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Julie,

Well I'm not new, but that's a damned good question if they do 

Like chapter, I do use one, set on a frostat because in my case I never drain the hot water tank, nor the loo flush pipes or shower head etc., but do dump the fresh tank and leave taps open after each trip.

chapter, where does the water come from that makes your bedding damp?

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I have a small radiator on in the van at this time of year. I keep all of the lower cupboard doors open to stop any water that is still lying in the system from freezing up (having had that experience in the past)
I also find that it helps to keep the bedding aired. The van is parked in an area that gets very little sun at this time of the year and any damp air that gets in through the vents tends to hang about and condense or whatever the clever term is.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If the MH is in good condition you have no need for heating unless you are using it.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Only put oil filled rad on the day before if we are off for weekend, to air things off, and an extra hot water bottle in the bed an hour or so before we need it, cant stand a cold bed, let alone the chance of a damp one :wink:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi dave it just fills like a bed that has not been slept in for a few weeks that is in a cold bedroom and its stored next to the empty f/water tank under the rear bench seat also i live at the top of a valley so its damp and misty most mornings for half the year 
chapter


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

If your worried about damp at all,why not try these

I might even get a couple myself.

steve


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

They look great was going to order 2, now OUT OF STOCK - see what happens when you tell others  

Will keep an eye on them coming back in. 

thanks 
Mandy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The three-way balance between ventilation, dehumidification and heating has been debated many times not just on here. My limited expertise on the preservation of the fabric and contents of a lighthouse or two may not be strictly relevant except that I think the principles hold good and after many years of having civil engineers tell me what to do I come down to the following 3 comments ( I was going to say rules).

1. Ventilation is good.

2. Heating works but you might need a lot of it.

3. Dehumidification works as long as you are not trying to dry out the ocean.

Mould is seriously bad for your health and although if you wish you can remove the bedding from the van some fabrics are part of the fixtures and fittings. 

Moulds like just a little moisture to form so if its a dry or very wet surface you are OK. It's the in-between surfaces that are most at risk. Warm air can support more moisture than cold so heating moist air does little unless it then vents or condenses on a surface that doesn't matter. No van is or should be completely air tight so the ideal would be having all the surfaces of the van at the same temperature just above the dew point of the air inside. I would say nearly impossible from October to March in the UK.

My solution is to have lockers etc ajar, roof vent slightly open, dehumidifier crystals in the overhead locker and a heater set to come on in a frost. If its very wet I try not to go in the van because you can take a lot of moisture in with you. 

It most be working I have never seen nor smelt mould in my last two vans and crystals last the two months that they normally in, having said that it might have been ok without my precautions but once you get mould look at re-upholstering it don't easily go away.


----------

